# SUPA BUDGET GAMEaTHON



## Fuse-Wire (Sep 23, 2007)

hey guys, im thinking of building an entirely new system, what i had lined up was a Athlon 64X2 4200+ with a MATX MOBO. 2gb ram and a raedon 1950 <<( i think) mind you im thinking of a £500 budget i mean that should be enough for a powerful system wont it? im counting on you guys to steer me right so i get the best!!


----------



## Andy_007 (Sep 29, 2007)

If ur planning to overclock CPU buy a full size MOBO


----------



## v-zero (Sep 29, 2007)

Pick up a 2900 pro when they come in at about £150...


----------



## Wile E (Sep 29, 2007)

Andy_007 said:


> If ur planning to overclock CPU buy a full size MOBO


That's not entirely necessary with an AMD setup. There are a few good clocking mATX boards out there. But a full ATX would still be better.

@Fuse: Any particular reason for mATX? Is it 100% necessary?


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Sep 29, 2007)

Wile E said:


> That's not entirely necessary with an AMD setup. There are a few good clocking mATX boards out there. But a full ATX would still be better.
> 
> @Fuse: Any particular reason for mATX? Is it 100% necessary?



just saw it on offer at www.maplins.co.uk very good deal so thats what gave me the idea of a mATX


----------

